# βράχος ηθικής



## MelidonisM (Sep 17, 2012)

υπάρχει κοντινή στα ελληνικά αγγλική στερεότυπη φράση, κάτι μεταξύ moral, adamant και solid as a rock;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Πρώτη σκέψη:
He is a paragon of virtue.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρώτη σκέψη:
> He is a paragon of virtue.



Με πρόλαβες. Αυτό το paragon, παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει λίγο προβληματική ετυμολογία. Γαλλικά, ιταλικά, ισπανικά, ελληνολατινικά, συσχετίσεις με το ακόνισμα που μου φαίνονται λίγο ευφάνταστες, πρώτον γιατί νομίζω πως σε όλες τις γλώσσες η αρχική σημασία είναι υπόδειγμα και τα άλλα -το διαμάντι, η pietra di paragone- είναι συνεκδοχικές έννοιες, και δεύτερον επειδή παρακονή στα αρχαία τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει, τρέχα γύρευε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Εγώ βρίσκω πάντως (ανάμεσα σε moral rock μουσική και έσχατη ηθική κατάπτωση σε moral rock bottom) και μερικά moral rock με τη σημασία του βράχου ηθικής (ή ηθικού βράχου, αν προτιμάτε). Από γκουγκλοβιβλία:

[...] He was a *moral rock*, unyielding in his beliefs of right and wrong. Basically he lived the Golden Rule and followed the Ten Commandments every day. [...]

[...] Like the archetypal Sisyphus, he was empowered by God to push his *moral rock*-burden up his mountain; [...]

[...] the hero-narrator of Great Expectations places this character—the *moral rock* of his world—squarely in the tradition of the comic or unheroic Hercules [...]

[...] However, such grumblings and such reversals only served to increase his reputation as a moral rock in the marshes of modern corruption. [...]

[...] The fact was he had infinite faith, he was selfless, and therefore he was a moral rock to lean on. [...] —οριακό αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Και οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να θεωρηθεί ψευτοφίλη, μη μεταφραστεί «παράγοντας».

Δόκτορα: πού να δεις πόσα είναι τα «moral bedrock» και «bedrock of morality» (οι ηθικές αρχές, οι ηθικές αξίες, το ηθικό υπόβαθρο).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

A highly principled person.
A pillar of virtue


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να θεωρηθεί ψευτοφίλη, μη μεταφραστεί «παράγοντας».


Μα, στο πλαίσιο της λεκτικής ψευδοφιλίας, το _paragon_ παραπέμπει μάλλον στη λέξη «παράγωνο» παρά στο «παράγοντας».


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Θες να πεις ότι ο Έλληνας που δεν ξέρει πολλά αγγλικά βλέπει _paragon_ και δεν σκέφτεται «παράγων» αλλά σκέφτεται «παράγωνο»;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Μα ναι, φυσικά! Με τόσα pentagon, hexagon κ.ο.κ. αναμενόμενο δεν είναι;


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ 



pidyo said:


> επειδή παρακονή στα αρχαία τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει, τρέχα γύρευε.


 Thesaurus graecae linguae, Henri Estienne δίνει παρακονάω και παρακονή 

και εγώ νόμιζα ότι έβγαινε απ' το παράγων· Zaz, το paragon μόνο ένας αγγλόφωνος μπορεί να το μπερδέψει με τα polygons, ελληνική κοντινή λέξη είναι το παραγώνι του τζακιού· βλέπω βέβαια και ένα οικοπεδάκι παράγωνο, γωνιακό ή κρυμμένο στη γωνιά να θέλει να πει;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

*παράγωνος*


----------



## pidyo (Sep 19, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Thesaurus graecae linguae, Henri Estienne δίνει παρακονάω και παρακονή


Το παρακονάω φυσικά υπάρχει. Η παρακονή υπάρχει μόνο σ' έναν τρέχα γύρευε κώδικα. Αποκλείεται αυτή η λέξη, ακόμη και αν υπήρξε, να μεταφέρθηκε σε ξένη γλώσσα. Αν υπήρχε στα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά ίσως, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ψάξω τώρα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 19, 2012)

Υπάρχει παρεμπ στα _Ταξίδια_ του Εβλιγιά Τσελεμπή και η μυστήρια λέξη parankona, που έχει να κάνει με ένδυση (π.χ. οι κουρσάροι της Αγίας Μαύρας/Λευκάδας _φέρονται και ντύνονται όπως οι Αλγερινοί: φορούν στο κεφάλι κόκκινο φέσι, κόκκινες μπροστέλες ή παραγκώνια (parankona kırmızı göğüslükler), θώρακες, διακοσμημένες μετάξινες ζώνες_. Κατά τον R. Dankoff, _An Evliya Çelebi Glossary. Unusual, Dialectal and Foreign Words in the Seyahat-name_, Χάρβαρντ 1991, σ. 64, η λέξη parankona σημαίνει “a type of cotton cloth”.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Με λίγα λόγια: το OED δεν βλέπει ελληνική επιρροή. Ο Ayto (_Word Origins_) βλέπει ελληνικό ουσιαστικό. Το etymonline βλέπει ιταλικό ουσιαστικό από ιταλικό ρήμα από ελληνικό ρήμα.

OED:
[a. OF. _paragon_ (15th c.), now _parangon_ m, in OF. also _paragonne_ fem., ad. It. _paragone_ (also _parangone_) m., ‘a triall or touch-stone to try gold, or good from bad’ (so in Dino Compagni a 1324, and Boccaccio; also in 15th c. Fr.: see Godef.); ‘a comparison or conferring together; a paragon, a match, a compare, an equal’ (Florio 1611). Cf. Sp. _parangon_ or _paragon_ ‘an equall, a fit man to match him, one comparable with’ (Minsheu 1599). See below.] 


Ayto, _Word Origins_
*paragon *[16] When we say someone is a ‘paragon of virtue’ – a perfect example of virtue, able to stand comparison with any other – we are unconsciously using the long-dead metaphor of ‘sharpening’ them against others. The word comes via archaic French _paragon _and Italian _paragone _from medieval Greek _parakónē_ ‘sharpening stone, whetstone’. This was a derivative of _parakonan_, a compound verb formed from _pará _‘alongside’ and _akonan_ ‘sharpen’ (a descendant of the same base, *_ak_- ‘be pointed’, as produced English _acid_, _acute_, etc), which as well as meaning literally ‘sharpen against’ was also used figuratively for ‘compare’.

etymonline:
*paragon* (n.)
1540s, from M.Fr. _paragon_ "a model, pattern of excellence" (15c.), from It. _paragone_, originally "touchstone to test gold" (early 14c.), from _paragonare_ "to test on a touchstone, compare," from Gk. _parakonan_ "to sharpen, whet," from _para_- "on the side" + _akone_ "whetstone," from PIE root *_ak-_ "sharp, pointed" (see acrid).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με λίγα λόγια: το OED δεν βλέπει ελληνική επιρροή. Ο Ayto (_Word Origins_) βλέπει ελληνικό ουσιαστικό. Το etymonline βλέπει ιταλικό ουσιαστικό από ιταλικό ρήμα από ελληνικό ρήμα.



Βλ. και τα λινκ στο #3 (το etymonline αντιγράφει το Webster). To OED απλώς παρακάμπτει το ζήτημα της αρχικής προέλευσης. Άλλα οξφορδιανά στα ελληνικά παραπέμπουν. Π.χ. The Oxford Dictionary of Word Origins: 


> A paragon ‘a person or thing regarded as a perfect example’ is from an obsolete French word, from Italian paragone a ‘touchstone to try good gold from bad’, which came from Medieval Greek parakonē ‘whetstone’.



ή 

The Concise Oxford Dictionary of English Etymology


> paragon
> pattern of excellence; †match, mate; †comparison; perfect diamond XVI; †double camlet; †black marble XVII; size of printing type XVIII. — F. †paragon (now parangon) in the above senses — It. paragone touchstone, comparison — medGr. parakónē whetstone, f. Gr. parakonân sharpen against, f. PARA-1 + akónē whetstone.



ή 

Oxford Dictionary of English (3η έκδοση) 


> – origin mid 16th cent.: from obsolete French, from Italian paragone '‘ touchstone to try good (gold) from bad’ ', from medieval Greek parakonē '‘ whetstone’ '.


Παρακονή από το παρακονάω δεν μου κολλάει με τίποτε. Μεσαιωνολόγος βάρδιας με διαθέσιμο τον τόμο του Κριαρά (δεν τον έχω εδώ);


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2012)

Στο μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο λήμμα.


----------

